#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Cost Estimation for Offshore EOR Project

## InamAli12

Greetings Everyone,
I am doing my dissertation on Economic Evaluation and Feasibility Analysis of Polymer Flooding on Offshore and Onshore Oil and Gas fields. I have done the Eclipse simulations and have got the production forecast. But to carry out the accurate economic evaluation i need to have the facilities cost and FPSO modification cost. Unfortunately I have not been able to find any relevant material in the literature. If somebody could help me with FPSO modification cost in case of Offshore and Mixing storage and treatment cost in case of onshore filed under the UK fiscal regime or could share relevant generalized cost guide i would be really thankful.
Cheers.
Kind Regards,


Inam AliSee More: Cost Estimation for Offshore EOR Project

----------

